# Aaron Pico's Medicine Ball Training



## vinosteak

Should Pico, or anybody for that matter, do this workout? Or this is too much?


----------



## kantowrestler

I think the link is broken somehow.


----------



## vinosteak

kantowrestler said:


> I think the link is broken somehow.


Thanks, Kanto. Hopefully this works.


----------



## mikepd7

*Absolutely do that workout.*

I have Bachelors in Exercise Science. Master's in Health Science, and I am working on my MD. Also an ex-fighter. Not only should fighters do these type of workouts, but any type of high impact athlete should do similar eccentric workouts. Replicating impacts that you know you will face from punches, body slams, football/rugby/hockey hits will improve your endurance, prepare peripheral nervous system for the coordination to handle impact and muscular adaptations, eccentrically workout muscle for gains, help you keep calm when getting bumped in competition. All this contributes to preventing injuries that would occur from the similar activity that happens in competition, but of course the work out is a more controlled environment. The best way to prevent injury is eccentric exercise. Of course all eccentric exercise looks and feels crazy because it flirts right with the line of actually injuring you. You need big recovery times. Lot's of sleep.


----------

